# Verkaufe jede Menge Simatic S7 Teile



## Nethacks (30 Januar 2006)

Verkaufe:



1Stück  CPU 315-2DB      500 Euro

2 Stück  PC-Adapter auf MPI / Profibus   je 120 Euro

1Stück   Logo 24V       ???? Bietet einfach

2Stück   Logopower 24V 2,5 A    ???? Bietet einfach



Für Fragen bin ich immer stehts bereit


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
was für eine Siemensnummer bei den LOgo's??


----------



## Nethacks (30 Januar 2006)

Werde die Nummern um ca. 18:00 ins Forum stellen.

Habe auserdem noch anzubieten:
 TFT Display mit CCFL aus einem TP170, wo die Platine defekt war. 
 --->Könnt ihr auch bieten

und einen MPI Adapter grösserer Ausführung (Nur MPI). ---->bieten


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ist das der alte Siemens MPI Adapter? mal die Nummer, wenn es geht.


----------



## Nethacks (30 Januar 2006)

1Stück  S7 CPU 315-2DB 6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0
1Stück  MMC 128 KB       6ES7 953-8LG11-0AA0 (gibts zur CPU dazu)
1Stück Die 24V AC/DC Logo hat die Nummer: 6ED1 052-1HB00-0BA1
1Stück Logopower Netzteil 24V 1,3A  6EP1 331-1SH01
1Stück Logopower Netzteil 24V 2,5A  6EP1 332-1SH41
1Stück Logopower Netzteil 24V 2,5A  6EP1 332-1SH42
1Stück PC auf MPI Kabel   6ES7 901-2BF00-0AA0
1Stück PC auf MPI / Profibus Adapter 6ES7 972-0CA33-0XA0
1Stück PC auf MPI / Profibus Adapter 6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0
1Stück Lenze Lecom A/B Adapter    25 Euro
2 Stück LPT auf Can Adapter --> Lenze     ,je 25 euro
1 Stück Lenze Parametrier display EMZ9371BB , 25 euro
3 Stück Lenze standart IO - Werden zu den Can Adaptern dazugeschenkt


Es kann sein das die Siemens und Lenze Teile ganz leichte Gebrauchtspuren aufweisen. Technisch funktionieren sie Astrein. Die CPU ist ganz neu.
Preise siehe ganz oben (1. Tread)

Versand: jeweils der günstigste Postweg. (Ist ja kein Ebai hier, wo jeder den anderen bescheisst)


----------



## Nethacks (30 Januar 2006)

Habe hier noch ein Eigenbau RS232 auf TTY (Simatic S5) herumliegen. Für 25 Euro gehört es einen anderen. Ich hoffe das das Zeugs weiter kommt, weil es mir schon ewig im Weg steht.

Das Zeug ist das meiste Neu . Ich wechsle aber den Berufszweig und da brauche ich das Zeug nicht mehr.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ist der Lenze Adapterein EMF2121B-V001 :?:


----------



## Nethacks (30 Januar 2006)

Der Lecom AB ist ein EMF21021B-V001
Die Can Adapter sind ein EMF2173.1A und ein EMF2173.1A.XX.V002


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Wo klaut Ihr immer die Sachen ?????

Habe ich mich auch schon bei eBay gefragt von wo diese Mengen an S7 usw. kommen.

Bestimmt alles Inso.Ware und aus Anlagen ausgebaut die verschrottet werden weil Sie schon so alt sind  ;-) oder????


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wo klaut Ihr immer die Sachen ?????
> 
> Habe ich mich auch schon bei eBay gefragt von wo diese Mengen an S7 usw. kommen.
> 
> Bestimmt alles Inso.Ware und aus Anlagen ausgebaut die verschrottet werden weil Sie schon so alt sind  ;-) oder????



Ich habe mal in einer Firma gearbeitet, da wurden die benötigten Artikel nach einer ähnlichen Anlage bestellt, + 30% Angst. Die Teile die dann überblieben, lagen in der E-Montage rum, bis der Abteilungsleiter wieder einen Aufräumwahn bekam und einfach alles weggeworfen hat. Steuerungen waren da eher selten bei, aber Regelkarten usw. 

Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das der Ausnahmefall war. Ist heute auch nicht mehr so in der Firma. 

Wenn ich den Verdacht der Unterschlagung in meiner Firma hätte, das findet man bei solchen Artikeln ja schnell raus, dann würde ich bei EBAY ersteigern was das Zeug hält, irgendwann findeste die Teile sicher dann wieder.

Gruß pt


----------



## Nethacks (31 Januar 2006)

Wenn ihr meint, dann schmeisse ich das Zeug weg. Ich brauche es nicht mehr. Ist alles Restbestand was entweder zuviel war, oder vom Kunden zurückkam, weil es nicht gebraucht wurde. Die Programmieradapter für die Lenze hatte ich selber lange Zeit im Einsatz.Danke für eure !!Nicht!! vertrauen


----------



## smoe (31 Januar 2006)

Wegwerfen brauchst das Zeugs nicht. Ich würde dir vielleicht alles abnehmen. Wo kann ich es abholen?

smoe


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Januar 2006)

Nethacks schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr meint, dann schmeisse ich das Zeug weg. Ich brauche es nicht mehr. Ist alles Restbestand was entweder zuviel war, oder vom Kunden zurückkam, weil es nicht gebraucht wurde. Die Programmieradapter für die Lenze hatte ich selber lange Zeit im Einsatz.Danke für eure !!Nicht!! vertrauen



Der Beitrag war von einem Gast, also anonym, so etwas kann man ignorieren. Ich wollte nur mal darlegen, was es tatsächlich noch kürzlich gab oder evt. noch gibt. Selber habe ich auch einige Sachen von EBAY zum spielen und probieren. Wo die herkommen!? Keine Ahnung.

Viel Erfolg im neuen Berufszweig, pt


----------



## Nethacks (31 Januar 2006)

Der Lecom Adapter und das Parametrierdisplay sind schon weg.


----------



## Nethacks (2 Februar 2006)

Sonst braucht keiner was???


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

LPT-CAN ???

was sind das für dongels?
selbstbau oder gar welche von peak???
gib mal ein paar daten darüber!!!


----------



## Nethacks (3 Februar 2006)

Das sind Dongle der Firma Lenze
Die Can Adapter sind ein EMF2173.1A und ein EMF2173.1A.XX.V002

Wie bereits auf Seite 1 beschrieben.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

ich finde nur keinerlei informationen zu diesen dingern.
kannst du mir ggf einen link zu einem datenblatt geben?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ist die Logo noch da? Wenn ja, was soll die kosten?

Gruß


----------



## Nethacks (4 Februar 2006)

Logo gibts noch . Kostet 50Euro.


Es sind CAN Dongle die auf das LPT gesteckt werden. Mann kann damit über CAN Bus die Umformer parametrieren. Habe die Dinger lange verwendet und funktionieren einwandfrei. Habe jetzt einen USB auf CAN Adapter, den ich aber schon einem Freund versprochen habe


----------



## Nethacks (9 Februar 2006)

Habe noch eine Kiste mit 25 Stück Lenze Parametrier und Anzeigendisplay des Typen EMZ9371BB gefunden. Vielleicht kann sie wer brauchen???
Die sind alle neuwertig. Sind so wies aussieht von einer Inbetriebnahme übergeblieben.
Für 350 Euro gehört die ganze Kiste euch.



Die Kiste mit den Logos, Can adaptern, CPU315,Logopower, usw.  könnt ihr für 700 Euro haben.


----------



## Nethacks (23 Februar 2006)

Soo Leute alles weg. Bis auf:

LOGO
CPU315-2SP mit Micro Memmory Card
25 Stück Lenze Displays.


Alles zusammen könnt ihr für 500 Euro haben. Ihr wisst alles was das Zeug normal kostet.

Bild vom Lenze Parametrierdisplay im Anhang


----------



## Nethacks (25 Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute . Bin jetztt "ausverkauft". Hat mich gefreut mit euch Gechäfte zu machen. Ich hoffe ihr habt Freude mit dem Zeug, und ihr könnt etwas damit anfangen. Ich bin irgendwie Froh mich nicht mehr mit Firmware updates der Firma Siemens herumzuschlagen zu müssen. Ganz zu schweigen vom "legendären" Global Drive Control von Lenze. 


mfg. Nethacks


----------

